# Rub Rail Tips



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Find what you want online then have it shipped. 

Try here. They make tons of different rub rails.








Rub Rail | United States | Integrity Marine


Buy direct from Integrity Marine, the largest Rub Rail distributor/manufacturer in the U.S. There's an 85% probability that our rubrail was installed on your boat originally!




www.integritymarinecorp.com


----------

